
Build to Rent – The new spin on the housing crisis in the UK - Swinx43
http://featherstoneleigh.briefyourmarket.com/Newsletters/Build-to-Rent-A-new-model-for-future-generations/Build-to-Rent-A-new-model-for-future-generations.aspx?brandId=10&utm_source=BriefYourMarket&utm_medium=Newsletter%2c+Email&utm_term=&utm_content=Build+to+Rent%3a+A+new+model+for+future+generations&utm_campaign=Instance%3a+featherstoneleigh.briefyourmarket.com+-+MessageId%3a+158
======
Swinx43
I find this short piece released by a South West London estate agent rather
appalling.

Most disgusting is how the situation of not being able to afford anything in
London is being framed as a shift in the attitude of consumers and you buyers.

The problem is that not even middle class residents can afford to buy a basic
property. It is definitely not that these people have chosen to rent instead
of buy.

